# Sifu David Seiwert?



## Twist (Feb 10, 2005)

Could you tell me anything about David Seiwert? 
 Who trained him in the FMA ? - What styles did he learn .. whats his background?

 -> http://dynamicfightingarts.com/


----------



## bart (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey There,

According to this site:

http://members.fortunecity.com/dynamic_fighting

..his FMA background is in the IMB/JKD realm.


----------

